# wie erstelle ich diesen Schlangentext



## regurge (15. Dezember 2010)

kann mir jemand erklären wie man diesen Schlangentext erstellt, ich bekomme es leider nicht hin. Die Standardfunktionen mit Pfaden und text umfließen etc. schlagen alle fehl.

Das Programm ist mir vorerst mal egal, ob nun Photoshop, Illustrator oder Corel .. eventuell findet jemand eine Lösung

lieben Dank


----------



## famuz (11. Januar 2011)

Wenn dir die nachträgliche "Editierbarkeit" egal ist, dann:

1. Linie basteln
2. Schrift links und rechts
3. layer mergen (cmd/strg+e)
4. filter>distort>shear
5. an der angezeigten kurve rumzupfen
6. hit "ok"

voilá.

ps: geht auch mit edit>transform>warp.


----------



## regurge (11. Januar 2011)

manchmal denkt man echt zu kompliziert, danke das wars schon .. die Tiefe kann man dann noch mit den den Transformierungstools anpassen hier mal ein Beispiel


----------

